# 2012 Gamesday Model leaked



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Found this over on Tabletop Gaming News, who in turn got it from Warsneer. 

Look like a sweet BA Sgt. model. 


























Have at it.


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

Yeah ... have to get that guy and cut his head off to put a helmet on him ... perfect for my DC with a PF and bolter.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I thought that guy looked familiar when I first saw him. Wow, maybe they will do some of the other older models!


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

Oh Damn that's sweeeeet!

WANT!


----------



## yoyoyo12365 (Dec 6, 2010)

I... I must have this...


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Looks like a mini I'll be hunting for on eBay, nice find.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

So I will have to go to Games Day now? Damn you GW!


----------



## dbgoldberg323 (Sep 10, 2010)

Doelago said:


> So I will have to go to Games Day now? Damn you GW!


EXACTLY!

At my old LGS, we had a 4' cardboard poster of this guy on the wall. I couldn't nab it when they closed (I missed the auction) but I remember him from the cover of the 2nd Edition Starter Box. Haha I remember saving up $80 from mowing lawns to get that box. This artwork (and thus resulting mini) brings back a lot of good memories. I'm going to have to find a way to pick it up. It's so detailed and damn near an exact copy of that artwork.

k:


----------



## Eleven (Nov 6, 2008)

haha, crazy loyalist players. That is definitely not a model I would care to own but to each their own.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

hats off to them for sticking to the original Blancheshite colour scheme, nice mini but would like to see him painted properly, im not a marine fan but if i were going to GD this year i would pick it up for sure,resale value would pay for your ticket.


----------



## Burden1 (Jan 9, 2010)

Very cool but why do they think it's the he model there's nothing I can see in the pics that says so, so maybe it's just a standard release which would be even better


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

Surely you could make a very similar marine just by kit bashing some of the pastic kits?


----------



## dbgoldberg323 (Sep 10, 2010)

Barnster said:


> Surely you could make a very similar marine just by kit bashing some of the pastic kits?


I would hope so. I'm not very good with Green Stuff so I hope this is something that I could make with bits from X and Y kits since I'm probably not going to be able to go to Games Day 2012.:cray:


----------



## effigy22 (Jun 29, 2008)

dbgoldberg323 said:


> I would hope so. I'm not very good with Green Stuff so I hope this is something that I could make with bits from X and Y kits since I'm probably not going to be able to go to Games Day 2012.:cray:


You can normally order the model seperately with no need of purchasing a Gamesday ticket. But thats the UK so not sure for our cousins over the pond.


----------



## Alexious (Apr 13, 2009)

The entire point of the figue is some nostalgia value for those of us vets who played 2nd ed.... when most of you lot were not walking, talking and bits and kits had a mullet... and i had all my own teeth.

Their are however two things wrong with the figure from PERFECTION.

1). No green base. IT IS HERESY NOT TO HAVE A GREEN BASE FOR THIS ERA. All wars of the Imperium were fought on agri worlds that resembled the rolling farmland of New England or Ireland. I refuse to buy it without doing a green base.

2). Damn modern bolter.


For those of you old enough the figure was the 2nd edition front panel from the box set.... the one with vortex grenade etc on cards....  When rhino's were small... and predators were smooth dome tops. (FW redo for the win!)

As for the scheme.... amazing how far painting has come in 20 odd years. That is the style that set the foundation for me, and what I constantly attempt to recreate with my own figures. I do respect that weathering and etc are now the norm, but you have to admit... that old school still has its charm of sharp bright and detail. Remember we are also talking of an era before washing was invented basically and inks were all we had.

Last thing... get off my lawn you damn kids.

Lexi... (Venerable Dread... old man chapter of the real lead and pewter marines).

Chapter Master; Deathklok.
Chief Liby; Bits and Kits.
Chief Apothecarion; Lexi.

Any other old timers want in on our chapter? lol.... you have to be able to know what a disciple of the red redemption is... or had the 8 man terminator box set as a full army to qualify.... LOL.


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

That bolter just doesn't look right


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Also, the colours are not bright enough to be proper 2nd Edition.



Alexious said:


> Any other old timers want in on our chapter? lol.... you have to be able to know what a disciple of the red redemption is... or had the 8 man terminator box set as a full army to qualify.... LOL.


I did not have the Terminator box set; however, I do still have the three rhinos from the original box set.

As I see things differently I reckon I am a Librarian (either that or I have lead poisoning).


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

Does owning some of the Fimir count? It will count for something eventually dammit


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

God I love the old school, I always get major wood for the BA, they were my very first army.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

I would just like to say in my defence it wasnt a mullet...... it was a ponytail... it was the nineties what can say


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

LOL Ya I'm Master of the old Goons!

Own it, B&K, Mullets let people know how cool you were!

The Deathmullet was exquisite!


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

Ratvan said:


> Does owning some of the Fimir count? It will count for something eventually dammit



Just _knowing_ what a Fimir was is proof enough. Of course FW has brought them back.


----------



## GreatUncleanOne (Apr 25, 2011)

Will have to coerce someone to buy me it from gamesday!! I have from now till then to get some dirt on poeple to blackmail them


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

2nd edition was a long time ago the times and trends have changed but i think my games day outfit will always be current what ever the year!


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

DeathKlokk said:


> Just _knowing_ what a Fimir was is proof enough. Of course FW has brought them back.


 
Have they? Hmmm may have to expand on the 9 I have


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

Rainbow colors really do accentuate The Package! 

Damn you B&K! I am all out of eyebleach!

Ratvan, they released shots of a unit of them in their newsletter (it was their holiday picture puzzle this year). Not on the website yet.


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

Ah, 2nd Ed. Back when genestealers were the scariest thing in CC until you met someone with a conversion field... And CC took 4 times longer than any other phases, combined. 

I owned metal genestealer hybrids and an original rhino, and 1" high marauder dragons, do I count? Though I'm not allowed to be a marine, Codex Imperialis had nuns with guns in...


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Awesome! 

I know a couple of people... Going to GD... They dont want one... Or else!

SGMAlice


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

I love stealer hybrids! also loved the Patriarch on his throne with his Genestealer Magus advisor ....good times ....


----------



## El Mariachi (Jun 22, 2008)

Yes. A thousand times yes. Last (and only) Games Day I've been to was 1999. This may change things!


----------



## Zodd (Jul 27, 2009)

I would really like to have one of those. Just for nostalgia-like causes...:biggrin:

And my first RT related figure was the LE2 Imperial Space Marine. Then comes to mind, Dreadnought Armour, Vincent Black Shadow, RTB01, Zoat.. it really never stopped :headbutt:


----------



## Firefighter X (Apr 21, 2010)

As I am planning to attend GD 2012 in Chicago with several brother heretics, I shall have to squirrel away even more funds now to procure a few others, should anyone there feel as though they'd like to sell me theirs.


Cheers,

FFX


----------



## deathwatch27 (Dec 30, 2009)

I've still got the metal termis, lead Screamerkiller, 1st ed wombles box set, a few old rhinos with more paint than detail. Used to spend an hour setting up all our minis (we didn't get points cost s in them days) on the table, take an hour on the 1st turn then my dad would come home and make us put it away so he could get the car in. Never did play a full game of 2nd ed


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Im in the sweet boat here. 
Damn.
Want!


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

I think I will pick up 3 or 4 of these. 1 for me and three others to sell on ebay for 30 euro a pop, which is what I got for the 2009 chaos champion around 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Alexious (Apr 13, 2009)

If anyone wants a ticket free of charge.... let me know... however I want the figure! damn australian no games day! PM me! lol.

As for the growing chapter of old men who are lead poisioned and pewter marines. Stand fast brothers! it won't be long till country kitchen is open and we can have breakfast at 6am and talk about how much better we were as players, kids, and how awesome 2nd ed really was.

Now I have to go play with my ultramarines painted with red bolters.... and do the clown music as they go in and out of the rhino as they are so bright.


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)




----------



## Ensanguined Priest (Feb 11, 2009)

Ah wow, brings back some good memories - was the first warhammer I ever got.

I NEEDS this


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

ooo i wanna be in the Chapter...i was rocking a blood angels death company heavy army with allied eldar scouts, Avatar, imperial guard ratling snipers and demolisher. 

I think i had nearly 30 sniper rifles. And they were awesome.


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

I was not into 40K until recently but I am rather old ... I did do a fair bit of Globe trotting in my youth, so I probably have met the Emperor while he was hanging out at an oxygen bar down in the Samoan Islands.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

It's alright. Nothing more than that though.


----------



## Revarien (Jul 20, 2011)

I asked this on two other sites already and didn't get a response... as it pertains to this thread specifically: 

"I was wondering, from those that have been, are you allowed to get more than 1 gamesday model? How much do they run? Is it typical that they run out? Or do they usually have enough?"

I'll be going to GD for the first time this year and need to know these answers... thanks


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

Great to see GW are going back into their old material to make new miniatures. Personally I really like the model, though it would be no use to me!


----------



## Grim Jaw (Apr 19, 2008)

the model is now part of the ticket, just another way they can charge more to everyone, and not have loads of wasted model's.

Not sure if they still have some for sale separately though

Oh for the days of overwatch....worked so well with Long Fangs back then


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

Really though, if you wait a year, you can sell the model for almost the full price of the GD ticket.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Loving that model. I was contemplating making my first trip to GD, this puts another tic in the reasons for column. There really aren't many entries in the reasons against column.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

I'm gonna have to buy the ticket just to get the mini. I'm getting married on Games Day weekend this year!! :shok:


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

TheReverend said:


> I'm gonna have to buy the ticket just to get the mini. I'm getting married on Games Day weekend this year!! :shok:


The perfect honeymoon! Lucky swine.:wink:


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Khorne's Fist said:


> The perfect honeymoon! Lucky swine.:wink:


haha! I have been told in no uncertain terms that I won't be going to "some geeky convention" instead of getting married


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

TheReverend said:


> ...I won't be going to "some geeky convention" instead of getting married


Quite right. You should go to "some geeky convention" as well as getting married; not taking your new wife would mean she missed the fun.


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

TheReverend said:


> haha! I have been told in no uncertain terms that I won't be going to "some geeky convention" instead of getting married


Ya ... we are not 'geeky' ....... more along the lines of Nerdly.


----------



## El Mariachi (Jun 22, 2008)

Actually out of interest- correct me if I'm wrong here but if I remember rightly wasn't the Games Day figure for last year on sale for a temporary amount of time in the UK stores? I seem to remember looking at a blister of one and deciding not to buy.


----------



## infernalcaretaker (Nov 12, 2008)

I have no words to express how much I *WANT* one of these models!!!

I still play 2nd ed from time to time... for nostalgia purposes... and this would be the crown jewel in my collection of 2nd ed guff!

But i don't want to go to Gamesday...

hmmm...


----------

